

Genius releases Android App - tomlemon
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.genius.android

======
luck87
The idea is nice: you can listen the music and read the lyrics in the same
time. It works fine with songs hosted in soundcloud, but the youtube
integration disappointed me.

